# neutered male dog trying to hump my non altered female



## sahmjay (Jun 5, 2013)

ok so i have a male pitbull who is neutered .. the other day my wife picked him up and he started doing the hump dance in her arms. when she put him down, he ran over and tried to mount my non altered female gsd. my wife quickly smacked him and told him not to ever try it again.

as i was having a discussion with my friend who bred some dogs before... said that she won't allow him to mount her when she gets older because she can smell that he's neutered? is there any validity to this? i don't want to see this fool tryin to hump my girl


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Before I spayed my female, my neutered male dog would mount her and actually get a tie, when she was in standing heat. Had I thought it was possible, I would have kept a better eye. 

If she goes in to standing heat, she won't give a dang if he has testicles or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sahmjay (Jun 5, 2013)

does anybody know if she would hop the fence to get laid if she's in heat? or will other dogs try to hop my fence?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes to both


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes and yes!

Dogs hump for a variety of reasons, not usually a huge deal unless they are doing it to people (no thanks!!) or constantly pestering another dog. My neutered male will try to hump other neutered males at times.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a 13 yr old shih tzu that repeatedly bites my neutered maltipoo"s leg until he mates with her. (they get stuck together and well find them like that when we get home) Im not saying what you heard is untrue, because all dogs are different. But just telling my story


----------



## sahmjay (Jun 5, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> I have a 13 yr old shih tzu that repeatedly bites my neutered maltipoo"s leg until he mates with her. (they get stuck together and well find them like that when we get home) Im not saying what you heard is untrue, because all dogs are different. But just telling my story


jeebus... she's ALWAYS biting his legs.. i hope she isn't asking for it that way!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

When I was little our two spayed female dogs would hump each other frequently.


----------



## eddie_z (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a 1 year old German Shepard that has been neutered, yet he keeps attempting to hump my 11 year old daughter is there anything that I can do to stop him from doing this? He also goes crazy mad when he sees other dogs. As of recent his temperament has gotten more aggressive and I am more cautious to take him out anywhere. Is there any recommendations for this?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

eddie_z said:


> I have a 1 year old German Shepard that has been neutered, yet he keeps attempting to hump my 11 year old daughter is there anything that I can do to stop him from doing this? He also goes crazy mad when he sees other dogs. As of recent his temperament has gotten more aggressive and I am more cautious to take him out anywhere. Is there any recommendations for this?


I think the only thing you can do is discourage the humping with either voice or physical reprimand. 

It is odd to me because I have an intact 10 month old male GSD and as far as I know the only thing he has ever humped was a crate contacting a female in heat. I have babysat for a family with a 1 year old labradoodle and even though he was neutered at 6 months, he humps EVERYTHING! The kids, the mom, the coach, stuffed animals you name it. Also I was dog sitting a golden who has been neutered for about 5 years (he is 7) and he chased my little brother around the kitchen till he could hump his leg, I mean he was thrusting and everything. My innocent little brother said "awe, he is hugging me!" Try explaining that one lol.

So even in neutered dog's I guess that, that drive or instinct is still there.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Actually, the other day ago Troy tried Humping on Chloe. Has anyone experienced this with puppies? 
Also, the breeder's vet said that one of his testicles already dropped. Will this effect him at all? 
(sorry for highjacking your thread I haven't had a male dog in forever so please bear with me!)


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Msmaria said:


> I have a 13 yr old shih tzu that repeatedly bites my neutered maltipoo"s leg until he mates with her. (they get stuck together and well find them like that when we get home) Im not saying what you heard is untrue, because all dogs are different. But just telling my story


yikes


----------

